# Shaving-don’t knock it till you try.



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

About a year ago I had to shave my shaft and balls for a vascectomy and now do it routinely. My experiences/benefits:

1)	#1 feels great…smooth…indescribable. For reasons I can’t quite figure out it seems much more sensitive. 
2)	My wife thinks it takes it look bigger…who can argue. 
3)	Wife likes oral now as no hair in teeth thing
4)	Totally safe..have never nicked myself (though a good 4 blade, sharp razor critical. 

My wife has joined my “bald” though waxes and we love it. You can rub with less chafing, no hair in teeth for me. So I am a big believer. 

I am wondering though if any women shave vs waxing. Waxing hurts and I have had a good experience with it. Not sure if lady “hardware” make this problematic. 

Please share.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO was waxing when I met her. Since then, she's switched to trying to get lasered, and shaving while that's taking hold. I think her only complaint about the waxing was the cost. 

I've been shaving since just before the first time we had sex. She made it pretty clear in a couple of "pre-sex" makeout sessions that we would BOTH enjoy oral sex a lot more if I did that. I have red nicked myself in 2.5 years, shaving every second day. As a runner, I need to maintain frequently (learned from experience). But... How should I say this... The boys are pretty high and tight. I'm not likely to sit on them or anything... . So maybe that makes shaving easier. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

But i really hate the after shave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

Thound said:


> But i really hate the after shave.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Try 91% Isopropyl alcohol! :smthumbup:


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Mark72 said:


> Try 91% Isopropyl alcohol! :smthumbup:


Ouch!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Every second day? Jesus man what are you a porn star? I get annoyed shaving my face every second day.

I guard my nether regions with a #1 about once a month. Keeps the stubble from bothering me and keeps the hair out of the way. And it's really easy to do and I never get nicks from it because the clipper guard keeps the sharp parts away from my skin.


----------



## Air Texas (May 30, 2013)

I'm scared of full shave because of stubble. I do the close trim and feel much the same way you describe.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I'm just glad to hear this is more common. DH has been all smooth for years and I always worried about what was going they his doctors head each year at his physical. Granted, he has started skipping days and that us just bad. I would give him a taste of his own medicine but I have always been a full daily shaver, just can't deal with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Don't have the three hours a day it would take.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Female typing:

I use clay wax strips along the sides where it is not as sensitive. ie not labia area. 
For other parts, I use Nair vanilla smoothie cream. You leave it on for about three minutes and then wipe it off with a damp cloth, the hair comes right off. 

There just too much going on down there to be accurate with a razor. The cream gets everything. I usually do it at least once a week, but really I need to keep it twice a week. 

You MUST moisturize well after wax and/or cream, I've never had any problems. 

My SO loves it, he shaves down there too. Not totally bare all the time because it grows too fast for that. I don't think I'd like a wild jungle down there, but as long as it is maintained it's fine.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thinking about using my weedeater.


----------



## Mark72 (May 26, 2012)

I've been a full shaver for about 15 years. One little nick here and there but nothing ever on the frank and beans...


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

I shave the boys and trim the hedges about once every 5 days or so...the same days I trim my beard. 

Many benefits, and only one drawback. The days I shave, and we have sex, she can get a little more raw from the sharp stubble. After a day or so, not an issue.

For the ladies...if you're waxing...STOP! Try "sugaring". I did some research and turned my W onto this. Much less painful, far fewer ingrown hairs. Doesn't take healthy skin with it the way waxing does, and the hairs are yanked out "with the grain" instead of against. Take a few motrin an hour or so before you go in for the sugaring, and when you leave wonder why in the he!! you didn't discover this or why nobody told you about it sooner. The W absolutely dreaded her waxing appointments. I talked her into at least trying sugaring. Okay, still no walk in the park, but she swears by it now and will "never, ever, go back to waxing".


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Hilarious! As in hilarious that you prefaced with 'don't knock it until you try it'. Seems you were a bit nervous about flack. Hey man, I have plenty of experience in that area - I just hate hair in general and not really hairy to begin with. Totally agree about how it feels better, cleaner etc. now to answer some questions - waxing is the way to go since stubble is really irritating. After a day or so it itches like crazy - you can go to a liberal waxing salon and have it all extricated in about 5 swipes. Yes the pain is insane but worth the 5 minutes of excruciating pain. Also being a swimmer I have gone as far in the past as waxing the entire legs, chest and armpits. Call me nuts but lets face it, the human body is a beautiful thing and hair is just plain Neanderthal. Also sex with no hair on either partner is insane. When I first did it my wife thought I was crazy, now pretty much anytime we engage she mentions if I forgot or have any areas that are neglected!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm... the itch...

*scratch scratch*

=/
No thanks! Not again!


----------



## SLOLUVR51 (Feb 28, 2012)

So much work. I mean it would be like debarking a sequoia with a drawblade


----------



## Lovinghusband32 (Dec 4, 2012)

I hate hair. I just can't get used to a razor down there so I try to trim. The W says hair doesn't really matter to her much as long as its groomed. She says "you're a man, you're supposed to have hair". I can't tell if she REALLY means that or not. 

What trimmer\personal groomer do you guys use?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Lovinghusband32 said:


> I hate hair. I just can't get used to a razor down there so I try to trim. The W says hair doesn't really matter to her much as long as its groomed. She says "you're a man, you're supposed to have hair". I can't tell if she REALLY means that or not.
> 
> What trimmer\personal groomer do you guys use?


I currently use the remington one for your beard. I have one attachment for my face and one for my pubes. I've used a regular hair shaver too though, as long as you have a clipper on you're good to go.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Give a Manzilian a go, no pain no gain :lol:

The regrowth with shaving would be a b*tch, no regrowth problems with waxing


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I shave just because I don't like hair in certain areas. I even have a separate razor in the shower. I shave my legs/under arms everyday or every time I shower(every other day sometimes). I never had any issues of itching due to it growing back. I asked hubby, he's not too keen with the idea.


----------

